# The rest is history



## rainyspain

The rest is history. Does a similar expression exist in Russian?

Thank you.


----------



## morzh

An example of usage would not hurt; please remember this is a Russian forum and not everyone may know a proper usage of idioms.

My attempt at it:

- Остальное все знают
- Остальное всем известно
- Остальное вы знаете.

(for hose unfamiliar with the idiom, it means "the rest is well-know to everybody and I don't have to tell it all to you")


----------



## gvozd

В некоторых контекстах, наверное, подойдет выражение "остальное - дело техники"?

Welcome to the forum Rainyspain.


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> Остальное - история.



No, this translation is wrong. As in english it means something that everyone knows very well and in russian it means something that everyone has already forgotten.


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> Чем обоснуем?
> Занятно. Но чересчур уж субъективно.


Обосновано выше. Что значит субьективно? Это общеизвестный факт, погуглите значение фразы, даже тут на вордреференсе уже обсуждалось в English Only.


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> *in russian it means something that everyone has already forgotten*
> 
> Я вот об этом.


А что это значит тогда по вашему? В русском языке то, что ушло в историю - забыто. Примеры из гугла:

Знакомые всем двузначные номера экстренных служб должны _уйти в историю_ в течение ближайших пяти лет.
Psp готовиться *уйти в историю*.
Понятие "обманутый дольщик", должно _уйти в историю_.

И т.д.


----------



## football_

My suggestion is "остальное общеизвестно".


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> Что-то было сказано об "уйти в историю"??
> 
> "Остальное - история" *используется* в значении "стало частью общеизвестной истории".



Я говорю о конотации слова, само по себе оно имеет значение чего-то забытого, того, что случилось раньше.
Вот вам пример неправильного понимания: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1011640&langid=18
Хотите использовать слово "история" обязательно, расширьте понятие, допустим, как это сделал football_


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> И что из этого примера неправильного понимания следует? Что у всей русскоговорящей публики должны быть схожие ассоциации?
> 
> "Потрясенный, он поддается искушениям, предлагаемым Ракитиным: соглашается пить водку и есть мясо, а затем и идти к Грушеньке. Остальное - история. Сочувствие к нему этой падшей женщины спасает их обоих от дальнейшего падения."
> 
> "Взгляды встретились, она все поняла, и я все понял, и, как говорится во всех наших интервью, остальное — история."



Первое я не понимаю. Да и примеры из сочинений с фразами "падшей ... от дальнейшего падения" как-то глупо считать примерами вообще, школьники сейчас такое пишут, что сразу можно на баш отправлять. Что там под историей подразумевалось - мне не ясно.

Примеры из интервью тоже не подходят, в них зачастую эта самая калька "the rest is history" и есть, как здесь например http://www.sem40.ru/famous2/e172.shtml
Таких ошибок - калек пруд пруди, над ними можно у Гоблина на сайте поржать.


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> Примеры приведены не в качестве авторитетного источника и, даже если во втором примере и есть элемент калькирования, то стоит ли утверждать с уверенностью, что калькирование стало следствием непонимания, а не определенного ассоциирования слова? Я скорее восприму в русском фразу "остальное - история" как "являющееся частью истории", а не "всеми забытое". А у "являющегося частью истории" могут быть вообще любые "коннотации".



Ну а зачем такие кальки плодить? Ноя звать Ноахом, Моисея Мозесом (примеры существующих переводов)? Можно потом сказать, что такое понимание ближе к реальности, чем русские слова, но не в том же суть.

Ок, сойдемся на том, что у нас различный лесический багаж, что влияет на понимание слова. Чтобы избежать недопонимания вашего перевода людьми с тем же лексическим опытом, что и у меня, вам следует расширить свой перевод.


----------



## Hoax

morbo said:


> А может у меня подобный "набор знаков" настолько прочно ассоциируется с его английской семантикой, что последняя переползает и на русский.



А может кого-то устроит и перевод "информация о предыдущих местах работы", оставим теперь так? Или может будем с уважением относиться к языкам и осторожностью к переводам? И вообще, может без может?


----------



## morzh

Разобрались?



gvozd said:


> В некоторых контекстах, наверное, подойдет выражение "остальное - дело техники"?
> 
> Welcome to the forum Rainyspain.




Gvozd

Нет, не пойдет. Надо все же соблюдать значение идиом.


----------



## gullia

Может, Остальное всем известно?


----------



## morzh

See my post #2.


----------



## morbo

It's just occurred to me that what Rainyspain asked for was a fixed - somewhat idiom-like - expression equivalent to the English one. Everything that's been discussed here is translations, semantic approximations and individual interpretations. So the answer should've been that there's no such expression. You can just use whatever wording expresses the idea.


----------



## morzh

morbo said:


> It's just occurred to me that what Rainyspain asked for was a fixed - somewhat idiom-like - expression equivalent to the English one. Everything that's been discussed here is translations, semantic approximations and individual interpretations. So the answer should've been that there's no such expression. You can just use whatever wording expresses the idea.





1. The fact that it is an idiom (or rather it is a set expression) was pointed in the post #2, and
2. "Остальное вьi знаете" is a stable expression too, so, no I would vote against "use whatever wording". A good translation always tries to keep the style, and only if it is impossible it changes it.


----------



## Albertovna

По словарям, "остальное известно". Горячо поддерживаю высказывание, что в русском языке история - это то, что ушло (отсюда - "уйти в историю").


----------



## morbo

Кстати да, "остальное известно" по крайней мере избавлено от этого воображаемого собеседника на плече.

Да в любом языке история - это то, что ушло. Только вот почему обязательно "всеми забыто" - загадка. "Войти в историю" - то же слово, другая коллокация, - и уже все помнят, потому что было громко и летели камни.


----------



## morzh

Я как раз не против "Остальное известно" или "Остальное всем известно" (последнее я и предлагал) - так же устоявшиеся въiражения.

"Историю" сюда лучше не приплетать.


----------



## morbo

Если это убережет иностранца от опасности произнести слово "история" в подобном контексте, предвещающей знакомство с кастой неутомимых блюстителей чистоты русского языка, просыпающихся среди ночи с тревожной мыслью о виденной давеча в продовольственном магазине вывеске, содержавшей путктуационную, орфографическую или стилистическую "ошибку", грозящую неминуемой дезинтеграцией родимого языка, то конечно же не стоит.


----------

